# What does your Crystal Red shrimp setup look like?



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Like the title says, share your Crsytal red setup here by either providing a link or telling us what it consists of. Also include the grade of your shrimp and any experience you want to share with us when caring about them. This is a quick description on mine:

Water Params 
------------------- 
Temp: 73F 
pH: 7.2 
Ammonia (ppm): 0 
NitrIte (ppm): 0 
NitrAte (ppm): 5 
KH (degrees): 3 
GH (degrees): 3 
Ferts you are using (what and how often): none 
CO2 (Type & Level): none 

Lighting (Wattage & type of bulbs): one shoplight 80watts 


Fish/Inverts In Tank: Crystal red shrimp 


Plants In Tank: Moss, naja grass 

-Pedro


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, once I can afford some nice CRS, I'll be keeping them in a 15 gallon with an eclipse biowheel hood (sponge over the intake) modified to use compact fluorescent light.

We must have very similar water conditions, because my standard shrimp tank is almost identical to your tanks. This is what the tank is like at the moment. The only thing I would change would be to drop the temp a bit and I may add some peat to drop the pH a notch.

Temp: 75F
pH: 7.4
Ammonia (ppm): 0
NitrIte (ppm): 0
NitrAte (ppm): less than 5
KH (degrees): 3
GH (degrees): 3
Ferts you are using (what and how often): none
CO2 (Type & Level): none

Lighting (Wattage & type of bulbs): 36watt compact fluorescent


Fish/Inverts In Tank (at this moment): amano and cherries, red ramshorn snails


Plants In Tank: Java fern, anubias, crypts, lily


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

I am a beginer with CRS, and recently got some of them. I am no so clear about the begining of this shrimp, genetics rules, and other issues about them. I hope to get some offspring soon in my tank.

This is my tank for CRS










Water Params
-------------------
Temp: 24ºC
pH: 6,5
Ammonia (ppm): 0
NitrIte (ppm): 0
NitrAte (ppm): 4
KH (degrees): 6
GH (degrees): 3
Ferts: Phosphate 1 ppm every water change, Sulphate magnessium (some drops), Potassium sulphate (2 ppm every water change) and some iron.
CO2: 1 bubble per second, dissolved with glass diffuser.

Lighting : 2 x36 w PLL 4500ºK + 30 w fluorescent 5500ºK

Fish/Inverts In Tank: Crystal red shrimp, Melanoides tuberculata (clear and spotted), Planorbarius corneus (borwn and blue) and lots of Planorbius sp.

Plants In Tank:Taxyphyllum genus moss, Vesiculari genus moss, Riccia, Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko', Cryptocoryne spiralis, Cryptocoryne cordata, Rotala rotundifolia, Marsilea hirsuta and some Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'.

Really I don´t know many things about the grade of my shrimp, I supuse they have a low grade.
My shirmps are showing 2 different color patterns.

One with thin strips and bright white spots










And other one with wide white strips.










Really I like so much the thin strips ones, i saw in a german CRS site some shrimps with that color pattern with 4 or 5 thin bands, that looks very nice for me.










Greets from Spain


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm breeding A-S grade at the moment. I just won a bunch of S grade in Japan from an auction for a good price. I have 2 tanks. The first one is a 10gal A grade breeding tank with cherry shrimp, and the second tank is a 60cm or 20gal tank I'm using to breed S grade shrimps.

Temp: 24ºC
pH: 6.5
Ammonia (ppm): 0
Nitrite (ppm): 0
Nitrate (ppm): 4
KH (degrees): 6
GH (degrees): 3
Ferts: none

Water change weekly 30%
I add calcium powder to my water due the lack of calcium in Japans water.
Low lighting with moss only.
I use an airstone for my tank due the heat in the summer times.
Drift wood.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

heres mine, CRS are purchased from other forum members (got some on order from Milalic) and are a combo of A-S grade reds and A-S grade black bees. they are breeding, but very slowly, only enough survive so far to replace what dies. 

specs:

size: 15g L
Temp: 72-73F
pH: 6.3
Ammonia (ppm): 0
NitrIte (ppm): 0
NitrAte (ppm): dont know
KH (degrees): 2-3
GH (degrees): 3-4
Ferts you are using (what and how often): none
CO2 (Type & Level): pressurized, 1 bps
substrate: ADA AS

Lighting (Wattage & type of bulbs): 36watt compact fluorescent


Fish/Inverts In Tank : CRS/Black Bees (~25), otto (x1), ramshorn snails, garden snails


Plants In Tank: Mosses (Java, x-mas, weeping, stringy, others i cant id), anubias (petite nana), downoi, dwarf sag, HC, dwarf hair grass, eriocoulan goeas, erio. cinerium, najas grass (rooted), and salvina molesta


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

All very nice.

dhavoc,

Why pressurized? for the plants?


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, dhavoc, that is a nice looking tank. That's exactly what I'm looking to put together. What type of filter are you using? I am thinking about an Eheim 2213. I'm also suprised you don't use any ferts.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks,

Milalic- yes, co2 is for the plants mainly, the HC and erios seem to need them to grow at all (they must love it because they are all now flowering). also helps with ph, the tap water here in Hawaii is very clean (no additives at all), but high ph. ADA AS helps but the co2 is my insurance to keep it stable (i run a co2 controller). My first attempt, i tried to breed them in a 2.5g, but nothing happened until i got co2 on there as well to lower the ph from 7.8 to 6.8 or so. I now keep the lower grades (B, C) in the 2.5 and try to put the higher grades in the 15L. I am still new to these shrimps so, trying to see what works for me.

Argblarg- i use a toms rapid mini canister filter (cheap and lowest flow i could find for a cannister) I bought a 2213 first, but the flow rate was too high for me and its now sitting on a shelf.. i run the toms inline thru my chiller to keep the temps nice and cool (my office can get to 90F on weekends). As for ferts, i tried to use them in small dosages but the shrimp simply freakout every time. gave up after the second emergency water change (from a 1/8 of reccomended dosage of flourish). they dont seem to mind excel though as i just did an OD to get rid of staghorn, hair and string algae. so no ferts, i think the plants are getting what they need from the soil, when that gets exhausted i dont know what will happen....


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I got some new A grade CRs and black bee shrimp. Heres some pics.







http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/Gabeszone/DSC01723.jpg


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine look like this:










20L
PH: 7.8
KH: 6
GH: 16
Light: 11W
No CO2 supply but dose twice weekly with Excel+Iron+Trace+K

Plants are (from left to right): Dwarf twisted Vallisneria tortifolia (left background) Eusteralis stellata, Anubias barteri nana on driftwood, Christmas moss on driftwood (more photos here), Utricularia graminifolia (left foreground, more info), Hemiantus callitrichoides 'Cuba' (right foreground), Echinodorus tennellus (right foregrond behind HC), Cryptocoryne x willisii (midground), Eustralis stellata (right background) and Java fern/Microsorium pteropus (behind moss). Substrate: fine black sand (~0.1-1mm grain size).

There are now two CRS with eggs in this setup containing only 6 CRS and 2 Amanos.


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice!

I have a question; what is better for caridina spp.:

black substrate made of hard rock or soft substrate made of clay? I´m planning in setup a 15G tank for some Caridina spp, in the begining just for Tiger. In the future, for CRS and bee shrimp.

Thanks,
André


----------

